# Need help my bore goat is acting weird



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

left this morning come home this evening my goat is acting like he is drunk now he can barely walk pink lips poop normal no fever no foaming at the mouth act like he needs to through up talk to the vet he said it could be some plants he has eaten or rabies with out looking at him told me to bring him in in the morning What can i do Will he live if he has eaten something positions he is 7 years old


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

Now he is on his side breathing hard kicking eyes bulging it looks like he is trying to through up


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Is he still with you?


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Poor guy. I'm sorry.

If it is poisonous plants, sometimes they can be saved if it is caught early enough.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He needs C&D anti toxin very quickly. It's real late if he's down paddling but, you can try. If you don't have anti toxin you could try Milk of Magnesia 15 cc per 60 lbs. At this point you won't know if he died on his own or if I killed though if this goes bad.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He also needs Thiamine or Fortified Vitamin B complex to bring down the brain swelling. Banimine and/or Dex as well.


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

I am trying that but it is hard to get him to take it still going


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Good work. It's worth a try.


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

Seems like he is passing a lot of gas now stomach was not swollen now it is


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

goats2.jpg 
it is the big guy 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=94831&stc=1&d=1431404858


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Are you massaging his stomach to help get the gas out? Can you get him up?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Rub rub rub, work the gas out. Do you have a pain killer for him? Get him up on his chest and keep him there with a couple hay bales.


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

Would hydrcodine 7.5 would that work


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That I've never used, only Meloxicam and Tramadol. I don't know if goats can have Opiates.


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

Tramadol i have that


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Can you get him up..?? Try a bit of dish soap in water..drench...if its frothy bloat this will help break up the bubbles..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

really knead deep...work his gut..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, he can have a Tramadol per 150 lbs.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He's done MOM Cathy, he's giving Tramadol for pain... That's all I know right now.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Goat is either poisoned or has Enterotoximia, I've used Tramadol before.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Goat is either poisoned or has Enterotoximia,


I agree....the MOM was a good call...will help both issues


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

I get him up and then and he goes right back down as stiff as a board legs kicked out straight then he screams a little and calms right back down happy goat this morning and now no sign of any snake bytes just weird


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

does he have rumen noise now...burps, gas?? girgling?


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

no he dose not. he lays there very still and when you move he act like he try to get up


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

enterio is very painful, he doesn't want to move because it hurts, just be sure hes propped up , not laying flat..use hay bales or old tired..what ever you can get to hold him up.....getting his rumen back running is very important for his fight...if you can get some dark beer...drench 6 oz of room temp beer to help his rumen..probiotics and B complex...fighting enterio is an uphill battle but as long as he is willing...keep trying.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

did he get thiamine or B complex? if not give that to him as well...


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

*Enterotoximia happens that fast 
*

* 
*


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes....when something compromises the rumen..toxins build...the bacterium multiplies...it happens faster then we like....

hows his temp?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is a better explaination : ) from tenn. meat goats



> he pH of the rumen becomes acidic, rumen contractions slow down, toxins get into the blood stream and go systemic (throughout the goat's body), damaging blood vessels in the brain (become neurotoxic), and killing the goat. .


you are doing a great job in helping him...MOM will flush the toxins...keep him hydrated...even if you have to tube him...

best wishes


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Did he have a sudden change in diet? Was he eating more grass or grain?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would redose the MOM at the 2 hour mark....I know its late...but keep doing the best you can..

best wishes...


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

he is 7 years old no mom


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

MOM = Milk of Magnesia


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

still in the fight :hair:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The fact he's still fighting is good. ..how many doses of milk of magnesia has he had..and when as the last dose?


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

20 min ago giving him water and koolaid in the fight trying to keep him from getting dehydrated


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

mmmm :GAAH:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you could ask your vet for Sub Q Iv fluids..would be easier...its good he's still fighting you...he has a chance to beat this...keep up with B complex/Thiamine and M.O.M. every 4 hours until he has rumen function and daily probiotics....did you try the dark beer??


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

no beer the mom makes him burp a lot he has been more active yelling a lot and trying to get up sence i gave him a 2ml shot of C & D and Thim and giving him power aid with B3 B6 and B12


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's great he's doing a bit better. Keep up the Thiamine. if you saw improvement after giving that little bit, it may just turn the trick. How much does this goat weigh?


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

may be 75 lbs


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That big boy in the pic weight 75#? I would have guessed far more....


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

It could be never weigh him


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

he probable might go 100 cant get to close to him he likes to play ruff he has put a hurting on me when i let my guard down


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

While he is sick..its a good time to get his weight lol...take advantage of him for a change...

you can get an estimate his weight by this formula..its not perfect but gets you pretty close

Heart Girth x Heart Girth x body length <From shoulder to the back in front of the tail> DIVDED by 300. I ADD + 10


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

One Tuff Goat


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

happybleats said:


> That big boy in the pic weight 75#? I would have guessed far more....


Are those Nigerians? I think he just looks so big because he is next to some very small goats.

Sounds like you are doing great. Hope he pulls through.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

title says Boer goat??


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

happybleats said:


> title says Boer goat??


Yes, you're right. Forgot about the title, just looking at the photo.


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

104 lbs + 10 = 114 lbs


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

glndg said:


> Yes, you're right. Forgot about the title, just looking at the photo.


I dont know What breed he is i think he is a cross breed bore and Nigerians the black and white is not his the little ones are his the mother of the little ones is Nigerian


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok..so he can be a smaller breed then boer then...I would try to get his weight while you can..just to have it on record...


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

happybleats said:


> ok..so he can be a smaller breed then boer then...I would try to get his weight while you can..just to have it on record...


 114 lbs


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

He does have a nigie look to him..good looking boy...


Good 114# looks right for a mix mini :grin:..


Now you know how much meds to give when needed..good job!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Is your buck peeing a nice steady stream and pooping fine?


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

Giving 6 ounce of beer :hair:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Can you tell us what strength your Thiamine is?


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

happybleats said:


> Is your buck peeing a nice steady stream and pooping fine?


 No not at all has not pooped today cant git him to stand no pee that i can tell


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Can you tell us what strength your Thiamine is?


100 mg/ml


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

I look at him and i go to stick my finger at his eye and he dose not react to it do you think he has brain damage or he is in so much pain he don't care he has not poop or pee at all to day


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

100 mg thiamine is good....

not pooping and peeing is not good....he's not wet around his area?..can you feel around....?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Is he sitting up? propped..or laying flat? any cries of pain? kicking, thrashing? how does his belly feel? soft , hard or like a water balloon?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

100 mgs is good BUT he should get 6 mls of it not 2. He also needs 20 mls of Anti toxin every 12 hours unless Cathy has you doing 6 mls every 6 hours. 

I suspect he is blind from the brain swelling, if we can beat this his sight will come back.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would be doing 10 ML every 6 hours...is he on any thing like banamine or Dex?..he needs it to help with brain swelling...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think he had Tramadol.


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

happybleats said:


> Is he sitting up? propped..or laying flat? any cries of pain? kicking, thrashing? how does his belly feel? soft , hard or like a water balloon?


propped up with his legs fully out hes head is propped up by tires his belly feels soft like gassy not hard been rubbing it to help to get the gas out i pick him up by his horns he wag his tail and when i put him back don he cryed a little then he calm down no pee his skin is filling better not so dehydrated


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

happybleats said:


> I would be doing 10 ML every 6 hours...is he on any thing like banamine or Dex?..he needs it to help with brain swelling...


ok / and nothing for brain swelling


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would keep with what you are doing...the thiamine, Probiotics...MOM every 6 hours until his rumen kicks in.....Tramadol as often as Jill recommended...fluids...as much as you can get him to take..offer him browse foods like leaves, pine, cedar vines..what ever you have growing there...


when you stand him up..can he stand on his own at all? or you need to hold him up?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> and nothing for brain swelling


I would ask your vet for a few shots of Banamine or Dex.....I dont think I would give the Tramadol at the same time..just switch one for the other..he really needs to reduce inflammation not just the brain but the gut as well..


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

happybleats said:


> I would keep with what you are doing...the thiamine, Probiotics...MOM every 6 hours until his rumen kicks in.....Tramadol as often as Jill recommended...fluids...as much as you can get him to take..offer him browse foods like leaves, pine, cedar vines..what ever you have growing there...
> 
> when you stand him up..can he stand on his own at all? or you need to hold him up?


he can not stand up his rear legs stay straight out behind him his front legs hold him up a little bit then he put them out in front of him and my vet is an *** dose not care about goats


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im very sorry....its frustrating when the vets aren't any help....there are plenty good vets out there to mess with one who does not care...I would be calling around

your buck is a contradiction... thinking out loud here....his beginning symptoms looked like enteriotoxemia, but he should be either dead or up by now...his weakness and legs situation puzzles me.. or nerve damage...or something else going on, he's still in pain, not peeing or pooping so could be either Urinary calculi, or a twisted gut..

any other thoughts Jill?


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.goatworld.com/911/911.html#texas i found a guy on here that lives in texas he ownes 1500 goats thanks every one i ill keep you up dated :hug:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I wonder if www.horseprerace.com has second day shipping???


----------



## cliffordanson (Mar 4, 2014)

We put him to rest so sad he died on his own Thanks Every one That Helped His name was Star Wars :thankU:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very sorry for your loss...:sad:


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

So sorry you lost him. You both put up a good fight.


----------

